# Summertime Highs



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Sorry stoners, not that kind of highs.

We're in our typical summer weather pattern with high 93 with chance of (at times quite dramatic) storms. It's been that way for a month or 2 and it will remain that way for a month or two.

I don't know that I've ever seen 100 degrees here but I sure had when I lived up north. Even 95 is quite rare in a forecast. Usually if it hits 93 or 94 the sky opens up and cools it down. It's actually quite nice (says the guy who sits in the A/C for 95% of his work day). 

If there are outdoor activities, try to plan/ schedule the activities with no shade for earliest in the day. For some all work has no shade and that is a challenge.

Anyway, what are the highest temperatures you work in and where? 

Do you guys in Canada ever see 100F?
I believe I remember 105F in Baltimore before moving to FL almost 30 years ago.

As to "feels like" which used to be labeled "heat index" that's a lie. 
If the thermometer says it's 95, it's 95.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

We will see close to 100 here this week. Very rare. I wish I could save it for the dog days of February.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

It's 72* in my office right now.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

We have had a great couple or 3 months up here. 30 C (86 F). Forecast for 36 C (96.8 F)in Calgary this Friday. I might be near there... going to visit the Dino Bones and granddaughter.

As to 'Feels like'. Most important and far better than the thermometer. 

^^ You have to live in 'winter country' to appreciate this. For example I live in 'sunny' Alberta. In the spring say it's 0 C (32 F). Looking out the window and seeing the sun melting the snow and having the winter doldrums you whip on your shorts and go for a jog.

Now had you listened to radio instead of looking at your thermometer you would know that in 15 minutes the wind will be picking up. Making it *'feel like*' -40 :surprise:

You can and will do serious harm to your pecker at -40 in shorts and 15 minutes from home.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Very rarely hits 100 but high 80's, low 90's with high humidity is the norm here for the summer months.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

TuesdayPartly Cloudy79°69°
WednesdayRain79°69°
ThursdayScattered Showers79°72°
FridayScattered Thunderstorms79°72°
SaturdayPartly Cloudy80°71°


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Currently 88*

Later 90*

Tonight 75*

Tomorrow 91*

Been running about like thta for a few weeks with a good amount of rain to cool things off for a short time but then the humidity kicks back up.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

macmikeman said:


> TuesdayPartly Cloudy79°69°
> WednesdayRain79°69°
> ThursdayScattered Showers79°72°
> FridayScattered Thunderstorms79°72°
> SaturdayPartly Cloudy80°71°


Are you in a cold spot? What's the ocean temperature out there? It must be somewhere in the low 70's which is kind of cool for that latitude.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

MikeFL said:


> Are you in a cold spot? What's the ocean temperature out there? It must be somewhere in the low 70's which is kind of cool for that latitude.


Things are normal. It will be hotter in September and October. Normal. Our weather is different than anywhere else. And better. But September and October are hellish cause the trade winds tend to go silent and the humidity sets in. On the other hand , the big wave season starts up in late September or early October and nobody seems to care about the muggy weather cause the entire island is more or less gone surf crazy.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

Like MTW said, high 80s low 90s mostly with high humidity. 

Ocean temperature is 77 now. I'm 15 minutes from the beach, so I'm there four days a week. Just hit home after work grab the wife and kid and jump in the ocean. Just swim for an hour and a half and head home. That time of day there's no life guards, and most times there are few to no one there. I got a what used to be a free spot right between two beach clubs. They had to screw it up after Sandy and pave a piece of it and add parking meters. A buck an hour isn't to bad. I always have a spot to park. No getting stuck in the sand.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

HHH, 98* here right now. It almost looks like fog across the ballfield that I'm working next to.
I wish I could wear shorts to work sometimes.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

flyboy said:


> It's 72* in my office right now.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Today it's 29C (84F) outside, in the office it is 22C (72F) and in the compressor building, next to the machine that isn't running it is 36C (97F). Guess where I've got work to do today? Not too much in the cool areas today.. lol..
On the Southeast side of Alberta, they are calling for 40C (104F) for Friday and that is at the airport, so downtown it will be a tad warmer.. The warmest outside temp I've worked in was in SW Saskatchewan and that was around 45C (113F) and I came *out of a building to cool off* that day.. 
I'll take the heat over the winter any day. I don't have to shovel anything on days like this!!


On the flip side, the coldest I've worked in was -53C (-63F) doing a flare stack in northern BC...


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Wait...it actually gets above 50 degrees in Canada?


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

MTW said:


>


:tt2::vs_smirk:


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

MTW said:


> Wait...it actually gets above 50 degrees in Canada?


50F? lol.. Yeah a fair amount.. 50C (122F), gets close in some places.. With the dash in front of it, yes it does..


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

The weather app on my phone shows tomorrow is 108F and Thur 111F. Ridiculous.



We're cutting out at 3 and only working 8's rather than 10's. Unless I run out of water first, then it'll be sooner. Two of the guys wanted to start at 5am tomorrow, I told them it's their decision, fine by me!!!


----------



## Butterchuck (Jul 29, 2018)

When I first moved to California I worked on a roof of Patton State Hospital for the criminal insane which is in the inland empire and we had temperatures in the 120's on the roof which was white and reflected all the heat right back at you. I was doing EMS work and had temperature sensors all over the place so there was no doubt how hot it was up there. The rigid conduit was so hot it could burn your hands through gloves so we had to keep it out of the way and in the shade. Three of us would drink close to five gallons of water a day and while we were up there their were a bunch of Hispanic dude's doing asbestos removal with plastic suites on and wearing long sleeve shirts underneath. They acted like it was just another average day.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Butterchuck said:


> When I first moved to California I worked on a roof of Patton State Hospital for the criminal insane which is in the inland empire and we had temperatures in the 120's on the roof which was white and reflected all the heat right back at you. I was doing EMS work and had temperature sensors all over the place so there was no doubt how hot it was up there. The rigid conduit was so hot it could burn your hands through gloves so we had to keep it out of the way and in the shade. Three of us would drink close to five gallons of water a day and while we were up there their were a bunch of Hispanic dude's doing asbestos removal with plastic suites on and wearing long sleeve shirts underneath. They acted like it was just another average day.


The "IE". Always a bonus when the air quality is bad as well. Concerning the long sleeve.... notice that whenever you see middle easterners in the desert there wearing longsleves and robes? 
They do that because the sweat actually cools you down and protects you from the sun's rays. Whenever I work with rod busters, they usually sport the same garb, of course without the robes. However I don't understand what their staying as well!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BDB (Jul 9, 2008)

We sometimes have 110 - 115 for 8 - 10 days straight. Then we get what the local weatherman calls a "cold front" come in and it knocks it down to about 100 for a few weeks.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Geez!


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

108 right now as we speak and that will last all month long . hottest proven temp I worked in 124 . hottest temp I worked in according to the truck temp gauge 132 just outside of Furnace creek at bad water basin . 

Two weeks ago I was working at 2 in the morning and it was 80f I was shivering . That is not a joke . My house temp is 84 and I do not use the a/c in my truck . I like dig heat and heat digs me digging on the heat DIG .


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

before my heart problem developed heat never bothered me. it was nothing to finish work at 3:30 and head out to the hay field and work till dusk even in mid august!
now i cannot tolerate the heat for more than 15 minutes and must carry water with me at all times.


getting old does not bother me but it sucks that i cant do many of the things i did before.


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

Hit 105 here today. That's about as hot as it ever gets. Humidity is very low though, so quite tolerable especially with this smoke reducing the sun.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

gnuuser said:


> before my heart problem developed heat never bothered me. it was nothing to finish work at 3:30 and head out to the hay field and work till dusk even in mid august!
> now i cannot tolerate the heat for more than 15 minutes and must carry water with me at all times.
> 
> 
> getting old does not bother me but it sucks that i cant do many of the things i did before.


I wanted to appreciate the reply without liking it, if that makes sense! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Around here (northern Nevada), it can get 115 or so but the humidity is usually in the single digits when it's really hot. 

The hottest I've ever worked in was a power plant control house about 30 miles from Vegas. Several days were 122. Some days I'd drive by a sign that read temperature and it'd be 95 or 97 and the sun wasn't even up yet. You knew you were in for a long day..........


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Today it is 36F (2C) and the mountains behind me have gotten a lot whiter over the weekend... Maybe that will help with the forest fires in the area...


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Geez!


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

It's supposed to warm up again this week. I took advantage of the nice weekend with a six mile raft trip down the Delaware with my daughter.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

MTW said:


> Wait...it actually gets above 50 degrees in Canada?


It’s 40 right now (and raining) and there is still snow on the ground!

Yes it gets cold here but it also gets very hot. Every year we get over 100.

You really need to get out more MTW :wink:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

The sweat doesn't evaporate when the humidity is in the 90%.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

eddy current said:


> It’s 40 right now (and raining) and there is still snow on the ground!
> 
> Yes it gets cold here but it also gets very hot. Every year we get over 100.
> 
> *You really need to get out more MTW *:wink:


From the guy who has no clue who Miranda Lambert is.........:vs_laugh:


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> eddy current said:
> 
> 
> > It’s 40 right now (and raining) and there is still snow on the ground!
> ...


Is that supposed to be a shot at me?

Because I don’t know a country singer? 

I take it as a compliment, thanks. 


I’m a drummer. I like technical music that involves talented musicians. I don’t know any country musicians. Country music is all about vocals. Now I appreciate the talent it takes to write a song that hits you in the feels, but it’s not my thing and that’s what country music is all about. Maybe a little bit of good guitar playing, but mostly it’s lyrics and story telling and it is not known for instrumental talent.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

eddy current said:


> It’s 40 right now (and raining) and there is still snow on the ground!
> 
> Yes it gets cold here but it also gets very hot. Every year we get over 100.
> 
> You really need to get out more MTW :wink:


Got me curious, we lost a lot of snow over the last week so I just measured the snow banks at the end of my driveway are down to 8' high. Its 34F and more melting today! Snow in the yard has dropped quite a bit too. I can see 
a little grass next to my truck.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

It's been cool here the past few days. Lows in the 50's and highs in the 70's. I'd take this all year long if I could bottle it. 

We had 2 or 3 cold snaps where it got down into the 40's for a couple nights. Otherwise 80's for the highs. 

Spring break will be winding down, the freeloader spring training mobs will be evacuating for the northern latitudes soon, and we'll get our roads, restaurants, hospitals and normal sense of life restored within a week or two.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

eddy current said:


> Is that supposed to be a shot at me?
> 
> Because I don’t know a country singer?
> 
> ...


LMAO! Just messing with you bro!

You can think about song writing an all the musical stuff and vocals you want, but to me she's just hot as hell with a great set on her.

When it comes to females I'm a very simple guy. 

Not known for instrumental talent...you need to check out some older country guitarists brother. Chet Atkins, Roy Clark, Glen Campbell, Jerry Reid, Stevie Ray Vaughn, Mark Knopfler, BB King, Brad Paisley, just to name a few...


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

As for weather here, I was in shorts just a week or so ago and now I'm back wearing a jacket again.

And this freaking constant daily rain makes me feel like I'm visiting relatives in Scotland or the UK.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> LMAO! Just messing with you bro!
> 
> You can think about song writing an all the musical stuff and vocals you want, but to me she's just hot as hell with a great set on her.
> 
> ...


Oh I know, your always just messing with me. Lol

Many of those guys you mentioned are blues guitarists. Love Stevie Ray. And I have heard of most of those country guitarists as well. 

Most of the music I listen to is rich with the rhythm section, drum and bass.

Now try to find a single country drummer that stands out! That is the main reason I never got into country, too busy studying drummers.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

eddy current said:


> Oh I know, your always just messing with me. Lol
> 
> Many of those guys you mentioned are blues guitarists. Love Stevie Ray. And I have heard of most of those country guitarists as well.
> 
> ...


SRV, BB, and Mark are country if you look into it. 

I've never paid much attention to drummers.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Who knew?






http://drummagazine.com/country-drummers-roundup-cutting-edge-cowboys/


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> eddy current said:
> 
> 
> > Oh I know, your always just messing with me. Lol
> ...


SRV country? Just because he wore a cowboy hat that doesn’t make him country!

BB king was the king of blues, not country. 

And yes, most country fans don’t pay attention to drums because they aren’t needed for country music. It’s all guitar, volcals and pickup trucks. Lol

Oh, and to keep on topic, the weather is cold here today, 32.


----------



## GrayHair (Jan 14, 2013)

*Country musicians*

A county player from Nashville in Chicago for a few gigs, went to a jazz club and asked if he could sit in. They club band was somewhat skeptical when he opened his instrument case. But they were impressed when the he knew all songs, played wonderful fills, followed spur-of-the-moment key changes with aclarity and could take the lead at any time.

Brother-in-law to Chet Atkins and a skilled professional musician, Jethro Burns (of the comedy team Homer and Jethro) had a reputation of being able hold his own with any musician, any where, any time.

In Nashville, they may play country for a living, but they play jazz for fun.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Who knew?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, some really impressive drumming in that video........NOT

My children play better drums than that.

I realize that is all that is required for country music, any thing else would be too much and not fit and that is the main reason I don’t listen to country. 

Here is the second place winner of the country drummer of the year award! Lol


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Not known for instrumental talent...you need to check out some older country guitarists brother. Chet Atkins, Roy Clark, Glen Campbell, Jerry Reid, Stevie Ray Vaughn, Mark Knopfler, BB King, Brad Paisley, just to name a few...


SRV and BB king are NOT country musicians ! And I know of no influences of country music in their past.
Mark Knopfler didn't play country music (that I know of), but was heavily influenced by Chet Atkins style, and is evident in his fingerstyle playing.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

GrayHair said:


> A county player from Nashville in Chicago for a few gigs, went to a jazz club and asked if he could sit in. They club band was somewhat skeptical when he opened his instrument case. But they were impressed when the he knew all songs, played wonderful fills, followed spur-of-the-moment key changes with aclarity and could take the lead at any time.
> 
> Brother-in-law to Chet Atkins and a skilled professional musician, Jethro Burns (of the comedy team Homer and Jethro) had a reputation of being able hold his own with any musician, any where, any time.
> 
> In Nashville, they may play country for a living, but they play jazz for fun.


Modern country guitar lead playing is all based on Jazz progressions ... so them playing Jazz on the side is still just 'playing' guitar for them :wink:


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

eddy current said:


> Wow, some really impressive drumming in that video........NOT
> 
> My children play better drums than that.
> 
> ...


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


A band I was in for awhile, the drummer didn't want to do any Tragically Hip ... same thing, drums were too boring for him :surprise:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

eddy current said:


> SRV country? Just because he wore a cowboy hat that doesn’t make him country!
> 
> BB king was the king of blues, not country.
> 
> ...


BB King Awards: 

1991	Best Country Collaboration with Vocals	"Waiting on the Light to Change"

1995	Best Country Collaboration with Vocals	"Patches"

1995	Country Music Association	Album of the Year	Rhythm, Country and Blues ("Patches" with George Jones)

SRV:

When you look to today's Texas music, it is undeniable that Vaughan is still influential. Guitarists like Cody Canada and Mike McClure have clearly taken Vaughan's unparalleled guitar playing to heart, incorporating it into their own music. The "harder" elements in country music have always come from Texas, and you can thank Vaughan (among others) for the omnipresence of electric guitars in Texas music. Even if artists here don't directly credit Vaughan for influencing their sound, it is easy to hear in a wide array of Texas tunes.

Outside of Texas, Vaughan helped create a renewed interest in the blues in the 1980s. In a time when keytars were more popular than Stratocasters, Vaughan's raw and authentic tunes were the perfect alternative.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> BB King Awards:
> 
> 1991	Best Country Collaboration with Vocals	"Waiting on the Light to Change"
> 
> ...




Johnny Winter came first... Blues and more blues. Johnny Winter was born in Beaumont, Texas, on February 23, 1944


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> BB King Awards:
> 
> 1991	Best Country Collaboration with Vocals	"Waiting on the Light to Change"
> 
> ...



Awards are terrible for having the wrong genre. BB king is the king of blues period. Google “ the king of blues” if you need some info on his main genre.

And SRV is country because he influenced some other country guitarists? He is influential to many guitarists, that also does not make him country, sorry.

Jimi Hendrix also wore a cowboy hat. Next you’ll be saying he was country as well? :vs_laugh:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

eddy current said:


> Awards are terrible for having the wrong genre. BB king is the king of blues period. Google “ the king of blues” if you need some info on his main genre.
> 
> And SRV is country because he influenced some other country guitarists? He is influential to many guitarists, that also does not make him country, sorry.
> 
> Jimi Hendrix also wore a cowboy hat. Next you’ll be saying he was country as well? :vs_laugh:


It doesn't have anything to do with the hat son!

Country people are country!


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> eddy current said:
> 
> 
> > Awards are terrible for having the wrong genre. BB king is the king of blues period. Google “ the king of blues” if you need some info on his main genre.
> ...


But his music is blues!!

It’s obvious, listen to his music. Or google “ what type of music did SRV play?”

Can you post some of his country songs?

Pantera is from Tennessee, does that make their music country too? Lol


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

eddy current said:


> But his music is blues!!
> 
> It’s obvious, listen to his music. Or google “ what type of music did SRV play?”
> 
> ...



I've been listening to SRV from his start to his death, I've heard all his music.

To me blues is a form of country and SRV is more rock-a-billy to me than just blues or rock. 

You do realize there is more to the country sound than country-western?


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> eddy current said:
> 
> 
> > But his music is blues!!
> ...


Of course. There is also many forms of blues and SRV is considered Texas Blues, not country. 

Reguardless of what it is to you, or me, one thing we can agree on is SRV was a great musician. 

And it’s snowing here right now!!!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

eddy current said:


> Of course. There is also many forms of blues and SRV is considered Texas Blues, not country.
> 
> Reguardless of what it is to you, or me, one thing we can agree on is SRV was a great musician.
> 
> And it’s snowing here right now!!!


YES, he was fantastic. Shame he left us so soon.


Overcast here, been a good day for listening to music.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> From the guy who has no clue who Miranda Lambert is.........:vs_laugh:


I have no idea who she is either. I just know she is a country singer or musician. I have no idea if she can even play an instrument.



MikeFL said:


> Spring break will be winding down, the freeloader spring training mobs will be evacuating for the northern latitudes soon, and we'll get our roads, restaurants, hospitals and normal sense of life restored within a week or two.


Were you not one of those snow birds yourself before moving to south west fl? You never did answer me if you live in Naples or in the Everglades. 

I was born and raised in Miami. I know all about snow birds and Yankees that moved down there when they retired. I saw two men at least 70 fighting over a deli number once in a a Publix in Aventura. Sure was funny.
Now here in SC they call me a Yankee.



MechanicalDVR said:


> I've been listening to SRV from his start to his death, I've heard all his music.
> 
> To me blues is a form of country and SRV is more *rock-a-billy* to me than just blues or rock.
> 
> You do realize there is more to the country sound than country-western?


SRV a "rock-a-abilly? You must be kidding. If he was anything he was a rock guitarist with Jimi Hendrix style.
In fact he sounded just like Hendrix to me. Like he wanted to copy that sound and did.
Name the town and event he was booed at? To bad you have Google. I'm certain you would have no idea.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

I'm 35 miles north of Naples in Fort Myers. I have no problems with snowbirds. Many of my neighbors and friends are snowbirds. My beef is the fact that the revenue which is supposed to pay for infrastructure to support tourism (extra EMS, Police & Fire, expanded roadways, hospital rooms, etc.) is stolen and given to billionaires who own baseball teams worth hundreds of millions of dollars. We have now built 4 professional baseball stadiums in this county and we're on the hook for about a billion by the time it's paid for. Two of the stadiums are not used by pro sports any longer because they "demanded" new stadiums. And most recently they demanded dormitories for their younger players so we had to pay for that too.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> I have no idea who she is either. I just know she is a country singer or musician. I have no idea if she can even play an instrument.
> 
> *You say you have no idea but she is a country singer, so you have an idea.
> *
> ...


Okay, we have different opinions on SRV's music.

I never listened to Hendrix.It was the Jazz Fest in Montreux no google needed.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

45 degrees (F) and sunny today so i spent the morning cleaning up the yard (branches knocked down from the wind) ( gotta trim the dead branches after the tree leaf's out). and 

getting the gear ready for gardening.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Okay, we have different opinions on SRV's music.
> I never listened to Hendrix.It was the Jazz Fest in Montreux no google needed.


A true SRV fan I see. I just thought he played a lot like Hendrix. Sounded like Hendrix. Just me I guess?



gnuuser said:


> 45 degrees (F) and sunny today so i spent the morning cleaning up the yard (branches knocked down from the wind) ( gotta trim the dead branches after the tree leaf's out). and
> 
> getting the gear ready for gardening.


We started yesterday with yard work. Every winter I think I might not have a garden in the spring. So much work. But I always do.


----------



## stiffneck (Nov 8, 2015)

MikeFL said:


> I'm 35 miles north of Naples in Fort Myers. I have no problems with snowbirds. Many of my neighbors and friends are snowbirds. My beef is the fact that the revenue which is supposed to pay for infrastructure to support tourism (extra EMS, Police & Fire, expanded roadways, hospital rooms, etc.) is stolen and given to billionaires who own baseball teams worth hundreds of millions of dollars. We have now built 4 professional baseball stadiums in this county and we're on the hook for about a billion by the time it's paid for. Two of the stadiums are not used by pro sports any longer because they "*demanded*" new stadiums. And most recently they demanded dormitories for their younger players so we had to pay for that too.



Sorry to here that, we have the same problem here, (and I bet elsewhere). Still owe $150,000,000.oo for a football stadium that has no football team and now "*they*" want a soccer stadium.


----------

